#  > TECHNIEK & ZELFBOUW FORA >  > TECHNIEK >  >  KVA`s omrekenen

## martje

Hallo allemaal.

Hoe moet je kva`s omrekenen naar kw`s.




maar wij hebben MARTIN mzzl Martje L.J. on the road

----------


## René

S= U x I [VA] schijnbaar vermogen.
P= U x I x cos phi [W] werkelijk vermogen.

Dus nog even vermenigvuldigen met cos phi =&gt; stelt het fase verschil voor tussen spanning en stroom die optreed in reactieve belasting.

Groeten,


René

----------


## mark_o

Moet reactieve belasting niet Inductieve belasting zijn?
Vr.Groet
Mark

----------


## René

Nee want het geld nl ook voor Capaciteiten.

groeten,

René

----------


## Disco Service Apeldoorn

Gaat Martje soms met een aggregaat werken ??

Dan nooit meer dan 80 % belasten.

Neem een frequentie stabiele uitvoering om een automatische knippershow te voorkomen.

----------


## djdabounce

Aggregaat nooit meer dan 80% belasten?
bedankt voor de tip.

Nou dag hoor.

----------


## martje

Ik werk wel vaker met een agregaat, maar dan geef ik gewoon op wat ik nodig heb aan ampere`s en ga er gewoon van uit dat het wel snor zit. Het is overigens nooit fout gegaan.

maar wij hebben MARTIN mzzl Martje L.J. on the road

----------


## Arie de W

Ik heb zelf een klein agregaat staan en die is 1500va en ik haal daar soms gewoon 1600watt uit en dan een uur lang nou dan gaat hij echt niet kapot het voltage gaat wel iets naar beneden maar meestal kan je gewoon hetzelde aan watt eruit halen als dat erin va opstaat

Arie

----------


## martje

Oke jij hebt het over va`s maar is dat het zelfde met kva`s

maar wij hebben MARTIN mzzl Martje L.J. on the road

----------


## CyberNBD

kva is 1000 va toch?


Greetzzz,
Tom

----------


## FiëstaLj

k = kilo = duizend = 1000 ja

Maar wij hebben LEM, bezoek de site

----------


## René

Het werkelijke vermogen ligt altijd lager als het schijnbare vermogen, behalve bij Ohmse belastingen (gloeilampen bv).
Zie formule cos phi &lt; 1, of gelijk aan 1 in geval gloeilamp.
Stel een 1kVA agregaat, dan kan je hem Ohms belasten met een 1kW gloeilamp en dan is het mogelijk om de totale aangesloten belastingen (versterkers, dimmers) gelijk te houden aan die 1kVA.

Het is inderdaad veiliger om een safety marge aan te houden van bv 80% als je grote vermogens in  en uit schakelt; licht bv. ivm spanningsdip. Echter, een beetje aggregaat kan daar echt wel tegen.

groeten,

René

----------


## Gast1401081

1 kVA = 1000 Watten. Of zo om en nabij...

Van die dingen...Ofneetthan

----------


## jelle_janssens

waarom een aggregaat maar 80% belasten???
welke cos phi (van welke toestellen) is kleiner dan 0,8?
1)conventioneel: cos phi=1
2)intelligent: bij opstarten van de lamp, smoorspoel dus cos phi&lt;1 en daarna, eens de lamp opgestart is?
3)amps: spoelen en nog eens spoelen en condensatoren (of vergis ik mij), deze werken elkaar tegen (heffen elkaar (gedeeltelijk) op)(of vergis ik mij weer, kan wel aangezien ik van amps niets begrijp).
mijn vraag: van waar die 80%

alvast bedankt,
Jelle

----------


## ronny

> citaat:mijn vraag: van waar die 80%



nooit echt precies bepaalt denk ik? Gewoon een soort van vuistregel kwa veiligheid en marge bij een agregaat. Die 80% komt trouwens overeen met een cos phi van 0.8, dat had je goed gezien.

en dan wat antwoorden op jouw vragen:
1) klopt
2en 3) 90% van de aparaten in het algemeen( dus ook thuis enz..) heeft gewoon een inductief karakter. 

op ieder aparaat kan je het opgenomen vermogen aflezen. Eventueel de stroom waaruit je dan het opgenomen vermogen kan aflezen.
alles samentellen en dan heb je het totaalvermogen uitgedrukt in watt.
En dan hangt het er vanaf hoe precies en veilig jij wilt werken. Nu kan je die veiligheidsmarge van 80% inrekenen of niet.

Als je dan echt met een agregaat gaat werken, gewoon contact opnemen met de verhuurder van de agregaten en daar de nodige info aan vragen.

----------


## Dikke Foaf

> citaat:_Geplaatst door jelle_janssens_
> 
> waarom een aggregaat maar 80% belasten???
> welke cos phi (van welke toestellen) is kleiner dan 0,8?
> 1)conventioneel: cos phi=1
> 2)intelligent: bij opstarten van de lamp, smoorspoel dus cos phi&lt;1 en daarna, eens de lamp opgestart is?
> 3)amps: spoelen en nog eens spoelen en condensatoren (of vergis ik mij), deze werken elkaar tegen (heffen elkaar (gedeeltelijk) op)(of vergis ik mij weer, kan wel aangezien ik van amps niets begrijp).
> mijn vraag: van waar die 80%



Bij die amps moet je even verder denken dan je neus lang is, en kijken naar de schakeling die erop volgt: achter de transfo vind je een diodebrug, waarna de elco's komen. Volgens mij is hier niet veel sprake van een cos[fi] (DC). Cos[fi] van een amp is volgens mij zo goed als 1.

Denk ook goed na bij een par36 bijvoorbeeld, ik hoor soms mensen worstelen met de belasting van zo'n parretje (30W) hoorde zelfs verhalen dat die eigenlijk 300W uit de pries zou trekken!!! Indien de secundaire van een transfo belast wordt met cos[fi]=1, dan heeft de primaire ook een cos[fi]=1!!!

Bij het bepalen van het aantal kva's kijk ik meestal naar het totaalvermogen, dus een set geluid van 8KW (die niet constant 8KW sleurt natuurlijk), daar reken ik ook 8kva voor. Zo ook met blinders enz, die tel ik gewoon bij m'n vermogen op, zonder rekening te houden met het feit dat die slechts eventjes gebruikt worden. Zo kom ik op het einde automatisch op een veiligheidsmarge.

----------


## WTT

kva x 0,7 = kw   al zolang als ik met agregaten werk  waarom simpel (bij bereken van alle variabele komt er een getal uit van 0,72 tot 0,83 ongeveer dus om het veilig te houden 0,7

----------


## Tiemen

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Dikke Foaf_
> Indien de secundaire van een transfo belast wordt met cos[fi]=1, dan heeft de primaire ook een cos[fi]=1!!!



Fout. Of dat moet je mij toch eens uitleggen.

----------


## martje

De 80% (regel) is volgens mij inderdaad gewoon een vuistregel totaal vermogen minus 80% is te belasten vermogen ook met het oog op lange afstanden. Aggregaten worden toch meestal buiten geplaats en voordat je dan meestal binnen bent(neem maar is een dood gewoon sporthalletje) bij je verdeelkast heb je al een aardige lengte tuinslang liggen. Hebt het ooit is berekend aan de hand van de gemiddelde lengte die wij op een klus hadden liggen wat je verlies is en dan kom je aardig uit met de 80% met daarin nog een aantal procenten veiligheids marge.

----------


## Dikke Foaf

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Tiemen_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				citaat:_Geplaatst door Dikke Foaf_
> ...



Dus jij zou beweren dat een par36 met 30W lamp, 300W of whatever uit de pries trekt. Het lijkt me ten eerste logisch dat het is zoals ik het beschreef, volgens de opbouw van een transfo, en dergelijke. Ten tweede is dat ook wat ik steeds heb geleerd in het schooltje.

Quote uit ander forum:
een transfo wordt uitgedrukt in VA wat het SCHIJNBAAR vermogen is wat wel U*I om de eenvoudige reden dat de faseverschuiving van een transfo afhankelijk is van de belasting.

----------


## axs

Heren...

hier is al zoveel over geschreven op het forum (zoek maar eens ff op aggregaten/generators/kVA/...)

Weer een groot lul-maar-raak topic dus!

Is weer van : 'ik doe het zo, en niemand anders kan me komen zeggen dat het 'anders' moet'...
Staan hier weer dingen die kloppen en andere die complete bullshit zijn!
Zoek het zelf maar uit! Ik ga dit niet weer argumenteren tot treurens toe! Zielig!

Get a life!

----------


## Dikke Foaf

Ik kan er niet aan doen axs, maar dit vind ik een nutteloze post van jou hoor.
Ik weet ook niet alles, en ben nooit te verlegen om bij te leren. Ik dacht trouwens dat daarvoor dit forum bestond.
Ik weet ook dat er veeeeeeel misverstanden bestaand omtrent het werken met generatoren(ook over de belasting van een par36), en ik weet ook dat velen erover praten, maar niet weten waarover ze bezig zijn. Dat zie je ook door het feit dat die topics blijven opduiken.
De discussie omtrent een trafo en cosinus fi is bij mijn weten nog niet gevoerd, en bijgevolg ook interessant om te voeren.
Ik heb mijn stelling be-argumenteerd, Tiemen niet, daarvoor krijgt hij de kans nu. Had ik gelijk, heeft Tiemen weer iets bijgeleerd, had Tiemen gelijk, heb ik weer iets bijgeleerd...
axs, vertel jij eens hoe het nu werkelijk zit met de cosfi?
Ook had ik graag de mening van ********, omdat die volgens mij de stelling kan bevestigen.

----------


## Tiemen

Er zijn magnetiseringsstromen, ijzerverliezen, lekfluxen, koperverliezen. Ik hoef hier geen gelijk te halen of iets bij te leren, het is gewoon zo. Zoek het equivalent schema van een trafo op en je ziet direct dat de cos(phi) van de last niet gelijk zal zijn aan de cos(phi) die primair wordt gezien. Ik zou hier rekenvoorbeelden kunnen geven van 2 bladzijden lang of uitwijden over nullast- en kortsluitproeven, maar ik denk dat we het beter hier bij houden dat een secundaire D.P.F niet gelijk is aan een primaire D.P.F.

Tiemen

----------


## badboyscrew

Misschien makkelijker en wat mij altijd is geleerd :
1 Kva = 1.5 Amp per fase dus 40 Kva is is 60 amp per fase

----------


## Dikke Foaf

Tiemen, dan zou ik graag weten hoeveel de cosinus fi is van een par36...

----------


## ronny

> citaat:Er zijn magnetiseringsstromen, ijzerverliezen, lekfluxen, koperverliezen. Ik hoef hier geen gelijk te halen of iets bij te leren, het is gewoon zo. Zoek het equivalent schema van een trafo op en je ziet direct dat de cos(phi) van de last niet gelijk zal zijn aan de cos(phi) die primair wordt gezien. Ik zou hier rekenvoorbeelden kunnen geven van 2 bladzijden lang of uitwijden over nullast- en kortsluitproeven, maar ik denk dat we het beter hier bij houden dat een secundaire D.P.F niet gelijk is aan een primaire D.P.F.



volledig mee eens. Tis allemaal een beetje te complex om zomaar te stellen dat de cos phi aan beide zijden gelijk is.

----------


## Dikke Foaf

Als jullie bedoelen dat door die verliezen de cosfi op 0.96 of iets daarrond uitkomt, dan ga ik daar mee akkoord ja. Als je de belasting vergroot (maar resistief houd) dan zal de cosfi zelfs terug stijgen.

----------


## ronny

> citaat:dan zal de cosfi zelfs terug stijgen.



maar hij zal nooit 1 worden.

----------


## jeroenw

Over de cosfi (of eigenlijk cos phi) zie ik nogal wat meningen verschillen maar het electriciteistbedrijf heeft ook nog wel een paar regeltjes, je cos phi mag niet onder een bep. waarde uitkomen (0.8) omdat je dan te weinig betaald.
Reken maar uit: je cos phi factor is ook datgene wat je betaald, ipv 1 wat je gebruikt.
heel erg scheef zal alles dus niet staan want dan mag je je apparatuur niet verkopen...

dus vandaar die 80%

Greetz
jeroen

----------


## Tiemen

De reden waarom cos(phi) meters, condensatorbatterijen,... in INDUSTRIELE toepassingen gebruikt worden:

Toevoerkabel = gemodelleerd door jwL1 en door R1. Belasting van R2+jwL2.

Ohmse verliezen in de leiding : P = R1*I*U/sqrt(Rtot²+(wLtot)²)
(P=R1*I² ; I=U/Z ; Z=sqrt(Rtot²+(wLtot)²) )
(R1+R2=Rtot ; L1+L2=Ltot)

We weten dat sin(phi) = wLtot/(sqrt(Rtot²+(wLtot)²))

Vervangen in P : P = R1*I*U*sin(phi)/(wLtot)

We zien dat P evenredig is met I*U*sin(phi). Met andere woorden het ohmse verlies in leidingen (het kost de leverancier geld om de energie te vervoeren maar er wordt niet voor betaald) is rechtstreeks afhankelijk van cos(phi).

T

----------


## ronny

> citaat:We zien dat P evenredig is met I*U*sin(phi). Met andere woorden het ohmse verlies in leidingen (het kost de leverancier geld om de energie te vervoeren maar er wordt niet voor betaald) is rechtstreeks afhankelijk van cos(phi).



ik ben het volledig met je eens tiemen. Mooie berekeningen enzovoorts. Heb zelf ook elektrotechniek gedaan en kan je verhaal dus volgen. 

Alleen wat heb je aan die theorie als je met een agregaat werkt. Je hebt dan geen leverancier meer van stroom die er baat bij heeft om de cos phi bij de verbruiker hoger als 0.8 te houden. Wat maakt het voor het agregaat nu uit als zijn last nu een zeer slechte cos phi in het algemeen heeft. Voor de klant die zijn stroom moet aftakken van dat agregaat is dat natuurlijk wel een probleem, want hoe slechter die cos phi, hoe minder dat hij het agregaat kan belasten.

dus wan jeroenw en tiemen al hebben vermeld is zeker waar, alleen moet je die theorie wel kunnen plaatsen in het geheel van een mobiele elektrische installatie( met agregaten enz..).

Wanneer je dan puur elektrisch denkt is er geen probleem. Uiteraard zal in de praktijk wel rekening worden gehouden met die cos phi, juist om de kosten te besparen en dat zal dan ook bij agregaten zijn. Je zit hoe dan ook met een verlies.

mvg
ronny

----------


## Tiemen

Ik heb het verhaal alleen vermeld als reactie op de woorden van "jeroenw". Ik heb er ook bijgeschreven dat dat gebruikt wordt voor industriële toepassingen. Het was als reactie op "_cos phi factor is ook datgene wat je betaald, ipv 1 wat je gebruikt._", omdat dat nogal vreemd geformuleerd is en eigenlijk totaal niet to the point is wat het eigenlijke punt is van arbeidsfactorcompensatie.

Tiemen

PS uit de redenering moet blijken dat dit niets met aggregaten te maken had : het probleem met cos(phi) is verliezen in leidingen. Bij een aggregaat is dat geen punt (behalve misschien wat spanningsvallen, maar heeft niets met cosphi te maken)

----------


## Gast1401081

Superverhaal, je praat dan wel over duizenden amperes, en dat gaat bij ons niet op.

conclusie : 1 kVA = ongeveer duizend watt.
Alle cos-phi, compensatiebatterijen etc verhalen gelden hier niet, omdat we bijna ohms draaien.
Verder hebben we een gelijktijdigheidsfactor van &lt; 0.5, dus waaar zeuren we over. 
Alleen bij grote lichtshows (denk aan AHOY) worden dit soort discussies interessant. Maar daaar hebben we dan ook voldoende meters bij de hand, omdat daar wel budget is.Verder hebben alle HMI's etc verplicht een interne compensatie.


vuistregel : bij het bestellen van je aggregaat : iedere 1000 watt die je wilt aansluiten : 1,5 kVA bestellen. Maar dat heeft meer met veiligheid van je 50Hz etc te maken.

----------

